# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  προβλημα με humax combo 9000 δεν ξεκινάει...

## yanis

παιδια έχω ένα humax combo 9000 και στα καλα καθούμενα δε ξεκινάει..
-> το τροφοδοτικό οκ.
αλλα δε ξεκινάει, δε δείχνει τίποτα στην οθόνη.

----------


## vakis67

το προβλημα μοιαζει  με επεξεργαστη !!!!

----------


## yanis

καμια λύση? ......αν υπαρχει

----------


## yanis

δεν υπαρχει λύση?  :Smile:

----------


## rep

πως ξερεις οτι το τροφοδοτικο ειναι οκ?

----------


## yanis

οι μετρησεις ειναι σωστες.... αυτο εχει ενα κονεκτορα που το καθε πιν βγάζει καποια ταση συγκεκριμένα τιμες 3.3v 5v 9v 12v gnd αν θυμαμαι καλα και όλα είναι οκ, (σχεδον ακριβώς οι θεωριτικες μετρήσεις...)
το μηχανημα είναι δικό μου, και δουλευε μια χαρα... 
την αλλη μέρα τίποτα......, 
και δεν έγινε καμια διακοπή ή κατι αλλο.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

έχει  έναν  πυκνωτή c102=1500uf/10v στο  τροφοδοτικό  άλλαξε  τον

----------

